# Killing Eve marathon



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I suppose this is really the opposite of a Season Pass Alert; next Sunday, 7/22, BBCA is having a Killing Eve marathon with "expanded" episodes; your 1P will record them all because TiVo is treating them as new episodes. So if you don't want the "expanded" episodes to record, you'll have to manually cancel each one.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I never watched this the first time around. Worth recording? Do I want to find the originals, or is the expanded okay?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think it's a sensational show...never seen the "expanded" version, but I assume it just has extra material that was cut out to fit the timeslot. I'm not going to bother with this, assuming that "expanded" versions will be on the blu-ray.

Jodie Comer makes for a great villain, and Sandra Oh for an even greater hero. I disagree with those who say that Comer was robbed because Oh and not Comer got an Emmy nomination; I think it's easier to write or play a great villain than to write or play a flawed hero, since the hero has to retain the viewer's symathy, and this is a _deeply_ flawed hero who nevertheless works. Would it have been better had they both been nominated? Sure. But I would pick Oh over Comer.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, I'll set a recording.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Thanks, I'll set a recording.


Me too - heard about this one after it had begun and didn't want to jump in late.
Really appreciate the head's up that I can record the series. :up:


----------



## kylen (Oct 6, 2002)

Great show. Can’t find any details on what is “expanded” but I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s just added behind-the-scenes stuff and interviews with the cast during the commercial breaks. I know they had some of this when it originally aired.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

kylen said:


> Great show. Can't find any details on what is "expanded" but I wouldn't be surprised if it's just added behind-the-scenes stuff and interviews with the cast during the commercial breaks. I know they had some of this when it originally aired.


I liked the show, but I though it was already a bit long. I thought Comer stile the show. While Oh was good, I thought the writing for her character was a bit off- not as strong a character as I would expect from an agent.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

UCLABB said:


> While Oh was good, I thought the writing for her character was a bit off- not as strong a character as I would expect from an agent.


Except she's not an agent...she's an analyst. A desk jockey.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Finally watched E1 tonight. Very strong start, really enjoyed the premiere episode. Sharp writing, great characters. I don't really know Sandra Oh, never watched GA, but after one episode, she is a fascinating character.

Dick-swab is my new favorite pejorative.

They showed a brief (minute or two?) behind the scenes of one segment. They alluded to "deleted scenes", but don't know if that means slip-streaming them in place, or showing them during a break. Doesn't matter to me either way, I'll watch whatever they show, and skip any commercial breaks. Like any sane person with a TiVo.

Need to watch these fairly quickly. New TV season coming soon, and time will probably get tight.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Binged the remaining seven episodes over the last three days. Good series. I'll comment in the proper thread.


----------

